# GFK-Boot flicken



## ashtray (11. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,  
'
'
nach nur einem Jahr als Kapitän werde ich jetzt schon dazu genötigt, ein großes Loch im Boot zu flicken. Der Übeltäter ist schätzungsweise etwa 15-20cm lang und 5-10cm Breit und befindet sich im vorderen (doppelwandigen) Teil des Boots (Roter Kreis im Bild, an der Unterseite des Boots gedacht. Sobald ich es aus dem Wasser gefischt habe, mach ich direkt ein Bild vom Schaden). Prämisse für die Bootsreparatur ist: Es muss direkt am Wasser möglich sein.

Das Ende der Schonzeit schon ganz langsam näher rückt, möchte ich zumindest damit beginnen mir einen Plan zur Reparatur aufzustellen und die benötigten Materialien besorgen. Das erste Problem ist dabei auch schnell gefunden: Das Boot ist an dem beschädigten Bereich doppelwandig und ich habe noch keine (gute) Idee, wie ich die Glasfasermatten / das Harz ohne eine vernünftige Gegenlage anbringen soll. Wie könnte ich hier vorgehen? 

In Sachen Werkstoff würde mir das folgende Set gut gefallen: http://www.harzspezialisten.de/Repa...g-Laminier-Epoxid-Harz-3-m-Gfk-300-g-m-H.html Ich denke mengenmäßig sollte es reichen, Preis-Leistung scheint mir in Ordnung zu sein?

Der Shop bietet zudem noch jede Menge an Zubehör an, wie zum Beispiel Laminierpinsel (sieht für mich ehrlich gesagt nach nem normalen Borstenpinsel aus) und Entlüftungsroller. Brauche ich dieses Zubehör, um mein "kleines" Loch zu flicken?

So, nun zur Vorgehensweise:

Boot aus dem Wasser, alles gut durchtrocknen lassen
Gegenlage schaffen
Beschädigte Ränder anschleifen
Laminieren
Aushärten
Glattschleifen

Was meint ihr, sollte soweit passen, oder? Anbei noch ein Bild vom Boot. 

Gruß
Patrik


----------



## mlkzander (11. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

mal ein beispiel

http://www.compositesolutions.ch/pdf/Anleitung_Bootsreparatur.pdf


----------



## volkerm (11. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

Kein Prob, aber benutze Epoxid, nicht Polyester. Letzteres ist zu sensibel bzgl. Luftfeuchte und Temperatur.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

Egal was von beidem verwendet wird:

Verarbeitungstemperatur nicht unter 15 Grad.... gilt auch für die Aushärtungszeit. 
Reparaturstelle an den Kanten anschäften,  damit das Harz/Gewebe genug Fläche zum Verbinden findet.


----------



## ashtray (11. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

Tausend Dank, damit habt ihr mir sehr geholfen. Gerade das PDF ist klasse :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

Wenn der Schaden im Unterwasserbereich ist, muss das erst mal gut durchtrocknen, das wird nichts in zwei drei Tagen


----------



## ashtray (12. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

Danke für die Tipps, besonders für den Link mit der PDF. Das hilft


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

auf dem Foto ist der Schaden ja nicht gut erkennbar 
 aber ein Reparaturset vom Baumarkt sollte reichen
 Glasfasermatte ,Harz und Härter ,hab ich mal 8,-€
 bezahlt (bei Toom) haben aber alle anderen mit Sicherheit 
 auch.


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot flicken*

mach kein großes Ding draus,das Loch unterfüttern ,einen Knuddel
 Gaswolle einkleben -mußt dann aber etwas warten bis das Harz etwas hart ist ,Styropor unter kleben ,Bauschaum geht auch dauert aber am längsten,als Werkzeug hab ich schon ne Handwaschbürste genommen
 und einen Spachtel und ganz wichtig Handschuhe .


----------

